# Hodgesons new beginning ...



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

So i havnt been posting much on here lately, got myself into bit of a state with drink etc...

Havnt trained for 3 weeks this monday, been drinking and going out most days, not eating at all, lost quite abit of weight as you could imagine.

My last blast lasted about 5 weeks then i sacked it off due too not training and going off the rails, as of tomorrow im back too normal, training, dieting, aas etc..

Blast will be - 1000mg test enth, 600mg mast, 200mg anavar, 5iu gh, 20iu slin, clen, t3 for 12 weeks then ill be cruising for 10 weeks.

This blast will hopefully put the weight that iv lost over the last few weeks and more, i feel and look flat as a fart, feel pretty much like s hite due to not eating, training and drinking most days.

training- 5 day split

Monday - chest

Tuesday - shoulders, traps, ab

Wednesday - quads, hams, calvs

thursday - back

friday - bis, tris, abs, calvs

Now i know xmas and new yr is coming up soon so obviously im going to have a drink on xmas day and new yrs day but after that im gona be off the drink for the full year.

Was hoping to do a few shows next year but i threw that out the window and gona stay in off season until 2014, pack as much size on as possible until then.

diet is gona be the same as always, got all my food ready, so its rock and roll time.

Diet wil be same everyday -

5am, whey shake, 100g oats, 2 spoon evoo, 2 spoon pnut but, 2 banana

7am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, spoon evoo

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, spoon evoo

1pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

Pre work out shake

Post work out shake

3pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

6pm, 300g lean mince, new pots, veges

10pm, casien shake, 2 spoon pnut but, 100g oats

This diet will be the same everyday, i never change things in off season, pretty much the same food at the same times everyday.

This way i get back in too routine more easy, hopefully with in a few weeks i will fill back out and look my normal self with some hard training and good eating,

will post some pics up in a few weeks when i fill back out.

Dont know what sort of weights im gona be throwing about tomorrow but too be honest im pretty scared lol, i havnt been for a good few weeks so you can imagine iv lost alot of strength due to not training and eating.

Anyway iv had my fun for a few weeks now its time too get serious again, this has been the only time i havnt trained or dieted in about 5yrs so i cant wait until tomorrow to get the pump back, its gona feel like an orgasm haha, im jus worried about the next day, im gona be aching like a bit chhh lol.

I wil post my diet and training everyday and just what iv been up to in general through the days, ill post pics and vids up in a few weeks when i feel happy with myself.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck getting over your issues.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Good luck getting over your issues.


no issues mate, just i was sick of training and dieting etc...

I think its right to have a little break after years of abusing your body with training and force eating etc... i dont go on hollidays and such due to im scared of flying so i havnt took more than a few days off in 5-6 yrs, i think i deserved this few weeks break lol and im glad i did it because i wouldnt be in the state of mind i am now which is my normal self haha, which is a good thing.

Thx for the support mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

After your last thread and saying you been drinking a lot just seems like you might of been having a tough time!

Would you say you are all or nothing? Remember your health is the most important thing!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> After your last thread and saying you been drinking a lot just seems like you might of been having a tough time!
> 
> Would you say you are all or nothing? Remember your health is the most important thing!


course it is, i get checked every 4 weeks and my blood etc isnt anything too worry about so its all good, the drinking thing and going out with the boys most nights was just my choice, wasnt because i was in a bad state or anything, i just needed time off training and eating, i know i made the best choice doing this as i will feel much better tomorrow after im back too normal, i think every 1 needs a little break after years and years of training your a ss off and basically having not a good social life.

Now dont get me wrong i go out and socialise everyday but my mates are out most nights enjoying there selfs, i dont blame them, id be doing the same if i wasnt addicted to training and competing, which im glad i am, i just chose too take a break and enjoy my self before the new year.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ye it is nice to have a break. It's a big decision to train and something a lot of people don't understand. Looking forward to seeing you smash your goals and get some pics up!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck mate will be following!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ye it is nice to have a break. It's a big decision to train and something a lot of people don't understand. Looking forward to seeing you smash your goals and get some pics up!


ohh il be smashing it alright lol, obviously the 1st week im gona take it easy too get back into stride of things but after new year its balls too the walls haha.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Good luck mate will be following!


cheers buddy .


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

what sort of calories and macros is that diet mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed mate been sick for 2 weeks myself so iknow how you feel.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> what sort of calories and macros is that diet mate?


dont know and dont care mate, im in off season and i know its enough for me too grow so thats all i need to know when im in bulking phase


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> subbed mate been sick for 2 weeks myself so iknow how you feel.


good luck gettin back into the stride mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

HodgesoN said:


> good luck gettin back into the stride mate.


Yeah its hard but soooo worth it don you think?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

In for this mate. Hope things stay on track you slacking slut!!!!!

Glad to see there's no tren in the blast too. You might sleep now lol.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah its hard but soooo worth it don you think?


its all worth it mate.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> In for this mate. Hope things stay on track you slacking slut!!!!!
> 
> Glad to see there's no tren in the blast too. You might sleep now lol.


Haha been sleeping like a baby lately matey, all back on track, well i will be from tomorrow, this few weeks of been a normal human being you could say has done me the world of good lol.

Nice quads you big C U N T!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> Haha been sleeping like a baby lately matey, all back on track, well i will be from tomorrow, this few weeks of been a normal human being you could say has done me the world of good lol.
> 
> Nice quads you big C U N T!


Haha it's the only decent muscle I have, even have a pathetically sized love muscle... Lol.

Get some progress pics n trainin vids up.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha it's the only decent muscle I have, even have a pathetically sized love muscle... Lol.
> 
> Get some progress pics n trainin vids up.


hope too see you competing next year, i did my 1st show and at half the size of you and i came 2nd lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> hope too see you competing next year, i did my 1st show and at half the size of you and i came 2nd lol.


I'm not competing next year now mate I'm leaving it while the year after.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm not competing next year now mate I'm leaving it while the year after.


i smell a new powerhousemcgru coming through haha.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

So as im going back on the straight and narrow as of tomorrow, i just ordered myself a nice indian lol, chicken curry breast, chips, 2 samoses, kima nan, bottle of coke, last cheat meal for a good few weeks.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> i smell a new powerhousemcgru coming through haha.


Hahahaha. I have never said a year I wil compete mate just want to when I'm ready and won't be big enough next year.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha. I have never said a year I wil compete mate just want to when I'm ready and won't be big enough next year.


i think you would do well now in a novice class if you were shredded imo.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> i think you would do well now in a novice class if you were shredded imo.


Too many weak parts mate and not enough mass. I don't want to be one of them people that just make up numbers


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Too many weak parts mate and not enough mass. I don't want to be one of them people that just make up numbers


at least your honest mate thats the way too be.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Training : Chest

Flat bench: 60kg - 20 reps

80kg - 15 reps

100kg - 10 reps

120kg 10 reps

140kg reps

Incline dumbbell

40kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

flat flys

20kg - 15 reps

25kg - 10 reps

30kg - 10 reps

40kg - 8 reps

incline flys

30kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

calv pushes on leg press

300kg 10 reps of 6 sets

100 crunches

20 mins cardio on tred mill on incline

Aching like fcuk, not much weight thrown about today as want too take it easy until after new year but still a decent session.

Todays food intake :

5am, whey, 100g oats, 2 bananas, 2 spoon evoo, 2 spoon pnut but

7am, 300g chicken, 200g rice

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice

12pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

Pre work out shake

Post workout shake, 100g oats

3pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

food for rest of the night will be

6pm, 300g chicken, 200g rice

9pm, 300g lean mince, 100g oats

11-12pm, casien shake, 2 spoon pnut but, 100g oats


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

good luck il be keeping an eye on your progress!!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Thx matey, wil be updating daily, if i can get on everyday that is.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

How come you haven't added deca in to help with bulking on this cycle?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> How come you haven't added deca in to help with bulking on this cycle?


staying off deca and tren for a while mate, had a bit fo a fcuked up blast last time, put me in abit of a state.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

I remember you had abit of problem with sleeping from tren but never new you had a problem with deca?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> I remember you had abit of problem with sleeping from tren but never new you had a problem with deca?


just dotn fancy going down the deca or tren route for a few months, dont get me wrong ill be back on 1 or the 2 in time too come.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> at least your honest mate thats the way too be.


Pointless thinking you look good if you don't. Seen it all too much everyone saying someone looks amazing but looks dyer on stage. I don't want to be like that, I'm very realistic about how I look. So much work to do.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Good luck on the journal lad, do you have a fast metabolism?

Cos im bulking nut seem to have stalled an was thinking about having oats with protein before bed, but didnt want to put too much extra fat on, i do have a fast metabolism like.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

tomo8 said:


> Good luck on the journal lad, do you have a fast metabolism?
> 
> Cos im bulking nut seem to have stalled an was thinking about having oats with protein before bed, but didnt want to put too much extra fat on, i do have a fast metabolism like.


i do mate yeh.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Training today Back:

Deadlift:

1st set 60kg 20 reps

2nd set 100kg 15 reps

3rd set 140kg 10 reps

4th set 180kg 10 reps

5th set 220kg 5 reps

bent over rows

1st set 60kg 12 reps

2nd set 100kg 10 reps

3rd set 120 kg 9 reps

4th set 130kg 5 reps

lat pull

1st set full stack

2nd set full stack

20 mins cardio on tred mill ( incline )

1000 crunches

Todays food has been:

5am whey, 100g oats, 2 banana, 2 spoon pnut but, 2 spoon evoo

7am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, 2 spoon evoo

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, 2 spoon evoo

1pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake, 100g oats

3pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

6pm, 500g lean mince, new pots

9pm, 3 cans john west tuna, 4 spoon pnut but, hand of almonds

11/12 will be casien shake, 100g oats

Feel really bloated today, felt sick after my 1st meal and havnt felt normal again since, cant wait for bed and get soem kip, felt like shi tal day.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Trained shoulders today:

db press

1st set 30kg 15 reps

2nd set 40kg 10 reps

3rd set 45kg 10 reps

4th set 50kg 10 reps

smith press

1st set 60kg 12 reps

2nd set 80kg 10 reps

3rd set 100kg 8 reps

4th set 120kg 6 reps

side lat raises

1st set 10kg 30 reps

2nd set 12kg 25 reps

3rd set 15 kg 20 reps

4th set 20kg 15 reps

5th set 25 kg 10 reps

front raises

1st set 15kg 12 reps

2nd set 20kg 12 reps

3rd set 25kg 10 reps

barbell shrug

1st set 60kg 30 reps

2nd set 80kg 20 reps

3rd set 100kg 15 reps

4th set 120kg 12 reps

5th set 140kg 10 reps

6th set 160kg 7 reps

20 mins cardio on bike

500 crunches, i planned too do 1000 again but after shoulders i was totally gone, had to lay down in the changing room for 10 mins lol, felt sick as a pig.

Todays food:

5am, whey, 100g oats, 2 bananas, 2 spoon pnut but, 2 spoon olive oil

7am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, 2 spoon evoo

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, 2 spoon evoo

1pm, 8o steak, new pots, veges

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake, 100g oats, protien flapjack

4pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

just finished eating 300g lean mince, 100g whole wheat pasta

9pm wil be, turkey, veges, 2 spoon evoo

11,12pm will be, casien shake, 4 spoon pnut but, 100g oats

Then sleepy time, can not wait to get too sleep tonight, havnt felt so drained like today for a long time, workout today really fcuked me up.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wish I could eat that ammount of food mate. Fcuking strong **** arnt you, glad I'm better looking than you . . . . Lol


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> Trained shoulders today:
> 
> db press
> 
> ...


Christ mate, you pack some food away, you seem v.dedicated and your lifting some heavy a** weight there! Subbed on this


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wish I could eat that ammount of food mate. Fcuking strong **** arnt you, glad I'm better looking than you . . . . Lol


always been a big eater mate, although i do force feed a few a meals lol, when i cant eat anymre i will chew and wash down with water till its gone.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> Christ mate, you pack some food away, you seem v.dedicated and your lifting some heavy a** weight there! Subbed on this


Thx alot mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> always been a big eater mate, although i do force feed a few a meals lol, when i cant eat anymre i will chew and wash down with water till its gone.


Thought you was liquidizing meals at some point? Sick bast4rd lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Although its already been said above it needs saying again, **** me you can put some food away 

Solid diet, seem consistent with it too


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thought you was liquidizing meals at some point? Sick bast4rd lol


that was when i was fcuked up mate, couldnt sleep, eat, think right etc..


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Although its already been said above it needs saying again, **** me you can put some food away
> 
> Solid diet, seem consistent with it too


could easily get a meal or 2 more in if/ when needed.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Traind Quads today:

Squat:

1st set 60kg 20 reps warm up

2nd set 100kg 12 reps warm up

3rd set 140kg 12 reps

4th set 180kg 10 reps

5th set 200kg 8 reps

6th set 220kg 5 reps

7th set 240kg 3 reps

leg press

1st set 300kg 20 reps

2nd set 400kg 12 reps

3rd set 500kg 10 reps

4th set 600kg 6 reps

leg extions

1st set full stack 10 reps

2nd set full stack 10 reps

3rd set full stack 10 reps drop set 90k 80k 70k 60k 50k 40k 30k 20k 10k ( Ouch )

Good leg session today, couldnt breathe properly after this due too the cold, everytime i coughed i brought this white foam shi t up, felt sick for about an hour lol.

Todays food:

5am, whey, 100g oats, 2 bannas, 2 spoon p nut but, 2 spoon evoo

7am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, 2 spoon evoo

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, 2 spoon evoo

12pm, 8oz steak, new pots

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake, 100g oats

2pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

5pm wil be, 300g chicken, new pots, veges

7pm will be, 500g lean mince, whole wheat pasta, bolognaise sauce

10pm will be, casien, 100g oats, 5 spoon pnut butt


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

how old are you OP?

i'm a bit like yourself in the sense that i can get carried away with old habits

hope you stick at it more than 5 weeks this time! lol. slacker!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

DigIt said:


> how old are you OP?
> 
> i'm a bit like yourself in the sense that i can get carried away with old habits
> 
> hope you stick at it more than 5 weeks this time! lol. slacker!


that was the 1st bit of time off iv had in 6 odd years, i think it was well deserved lol, im 23


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

ah fair play then fella. i advise to continue and book a trip to the dam immediately


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> Traind Quads today:
> 
> Squat:
> 
> ...


F**k me that leg session sounds brutal!! 600kg on the leg press... Jesus, and after over 200kg in the squat. About as brutal as your diet ...500g mince for dinner after all that food! U know ur calorie intake for the day roughly mate?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> F**k me that leg session sounds brutal!! 600kg on the leg press... Jesus, and after over 200kg in the squat. About as brutal as your diet ...500g mince for dinner after all that food! U know ur calorie intake for the day roughly mate?


i dont have a clue mate about how many cals im on mate, i usually eat 300g mince as i was buying it boxes from asda but my bucther has just started to get lean mince in so buuying it in bulk from him now, so im eating more.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> F**k me that leg session sounds brutal!! 600kg on the leg press... Jesus, and after over 200kg in the squat. About as brutal as your diet ...500g mince for dinner after all that food! U know ur calorie intake for the day roughly mate?


600kg leg press isnt that heavy mate, ill start with leg press next session and see what i can max out.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking strong b4stard.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> i dont have a clue mate about how many cals im on mate, i usually eat 300g mince as i was buying it boxes from asda but my bucther has just started to get lean mince in so buuying it in bulk from him now, so im eating more.


Well whatever your doing dude keep it up, all that food and hard training is gonna turn u into a machine lol!! I'm about your age, but can only manage about half that on the leg press.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking strong b4stard.


6year in the army did a world of good lol, thx mate, gota remember im always on cycle, hgh, slin, peps, loads of food etc.. they all play a good part in it.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> Well whatever your doing dude keep it up, all that food and hard training is gonna turn u into a machine lol!! I'm about your age, but can only manage about half that on the leg press.


Thx mate, next year is gona be my big year, hope to pack ALOT of size on.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> Thx mate, next year is gona be my big year, hope to pack ALOT of size on.


Sounds great... U could do well @ UKBFF, is that your plan?!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> Sounds great... U could do well @ UKBFF, is that your plan?!


staying in off season till 2014 now mate.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

your lifts are really strong pal for Haveing time off your doing well!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> your lifts are really strong pal for Haveing time off your doing well!


time off can be a good thing mate.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

im still fairly strong, only thing is that im taking longer too recover, aching for days and get more tierd easier.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

good luck bud, lookin great in your avi. Diet looks expensive?!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

HJL said:


> good luck bud, lookin great in your avi. Diet looks expensive?!


spend about 500 a month on food for myself, rough estimate.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

you will be back to normal in no time I am sure of it. I have had this last week off and changed my diet so hopefully come back bigger and stronger


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> 6year in the army did a world of good lol, thx mate, gota remember im always on cycle, hgh, slin, peps, loads of food etc.. they all play a good part in it.


Yep that's just the mix you need  . Doesn't make me that strong though lol.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep that's just the mix you need  . Doesn't make me that strong though lol.


ill be pushing more in a few weeks time lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> ill be pushing more in a few weeks time lol.


Ill stay out your journal to avoid jealousy then you big w4nker lol.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill stay out your journal to avoid jealousy then you big w4nker lol.


videos wil be up after new year, stay tuned in you big horrible C U N T!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Will do ill just pretend your a little pussy lifting girly weights lol.

Jims just messages me saying training is changing to heavy now instead of the rotations I have been doing so I am glad about that.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Will do ill just pretend your a little pussy lifting girly weights lol.
> 
> Jims just messages me saying training is changing to heavy now instead of the rotations I have been doing so I am glad about that.


Good to hear mate, get some big weight thrown about.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> Good to hear mate, get some big weight thrown about.


Dunno about big weight but ill lift what I can


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Training today dude?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Trained chest today:

Flat bench

1st set 60kg 20 reps warm up

2nd set 100kg 12 reps warm up

3rd set 140kg 10 reps

4th set 160kg 6 reps

5th set 180kg 3 reps

incline dumbbell

1st set 40kg 12 reps

2nd set 50kg 10 reps

3rd set 60kg 10 reps

flat flys

1st set 20kg 15 reps

2nd set 30kg 12 reps

3rd set 40kg 10 reps

incline flys

1st set 20kg 15 reps

2nd set 30kg 12 reps

3rd set 40kg 10 reps

20 mins on bike for cardio

500 crunches

Todays food:

5am, whey, 100g oats, 2 bananas, 2 spoon evoo, 2 spoon pnut but

7am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, 2 spoon evoo

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, 2 spoon evoo

1pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake, 100g oats, 2 banans, flapjack

4pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

just ate 500g lean mince, 100g pasta

10pm will be, casien, 5 spoon pnut but, 100g oats, flapjack


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Dunno about big weight but ill lift what I can


heavy as you can and ull grow nicely matey.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> Training today dude?


indeed i have mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> heavy as you can and ull grow nicely matey.


Yep. Just got my new training routines through from jim and its heavy lifting, can't wait. Can't squat or deadlift due to back injury but heavy heavy leg press will be nice to get these quads growing.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep. Just got my new training routines through from jim and its heavy lifting, can't wait. Can't squat or deadlift due to back injury but heavy heavy leg press will be nice to get these quads growing.


all the way mate, nice and deep on the presses and they ll come through nicely, im sure big jim has got a good routine for you too see through.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah it will be listed in my journal mate. Love leg press thinking about it. Gonna have to find something to replace extensions soon I'm already having to add 4 x 15kg plates to the stack on an adapter. Fcuking thing sounds like its gonna snap.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Trained back today:

Deadlift

1st set 60kg 20 reps warm up

2nd set 100kg 12 reps warm up

3rd set 140kg 10 reps

4th set 180kg 8 reps

5th set 220kg 5 reps

bent over rows

1st set 60kg 12 reps

2nd set 80kg 10 reps

3rd set 100kg 10 reps

4th set 120kg 7 reps

lat pulldowns

1st set full stack 10 reps

2nd set full stack 10 reps

3rd set full stack 10 reps

chins

1st set 20 reps

2nd set 10kg 12 reps

3rd set 20kg 12 reps

4th set 20kg 10 reps

Food today:

5am, whey, 100g oats, 2 bananas, 2 spoon evoo, 2 spoon pnut but

7am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges

12pm, 8oz steak, new pots

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake, 100g oats

3pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

6pm, 300g chicken, 200g rice

9pm will be, 500g lean mince, veges

11,12pm will be, casien, 5 spoon pnut but, 100g oats


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

you are a strong fuc*er, good to see everything is back on track mate.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

kingdale said:


> you are a strong fuc*er, good to see everything is back on track mate.


thx alot mate.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

whats new pots?

racking up some numbers there already


----------



## NaturalWonder (Dec 18, 2012)

New potatoes


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

DigIt said:


> whats new pots?
> 
> racking up some numbers there already


new potatoes mate.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

feel really sick and bloated for some reason tonight so, i changed the 500g lean mince meal for 2 cans of tuna blended with 200g rice in a shake lol, hopefully will snap out of this tomorrow.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Best workout iv had today since iv been back, killer session.

Shoulders:

Dumbbell press:

1st set, 30kg 15 reps warm up

2nd set, 35kg, 12 reps warm up

3rd set, 40kg, 10 reps

4th set, 50kg, 9 reps

5th set, 55kg, 7 reps - 60kg next week

smith press

1st set, 80kg 12 reps

2nd set, 100kg 10 reps

3rd set, 120kg 5 reps

side later raises

1st set, 10kg 30 reps

2nd set, 12kg 20 reps

3rd set, 15kg, 15 reps

4th set, 20kg 12 reps

5th set 25kg, 8 reps

6th set, 30kg 5 reps assisted

front raises

1st set, 20kg 12 reps

2nd set, 25kg 9 reps

3rd set, 30kg 5 reps

Totally burned out after this session today, shoulders were killing so obviously a good session done lol.

Todays food:

5am, whey, 100g oats, 2 bananas, 2 spoon evoo, 2 spoon pnut but

7am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges

1pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake, 100g oats

3pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

6pm will be, 300g chicken, new pots, veges

9pm will be, 500g lean mince, 100g oats

11,12pm wil be, casien shake, 5 spoon pnut but, 100g oats


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

havnt had a cheat for a while so instead of boiling my rice i fried it with the chicken and load of paprika and bbq sauce mmmmmmmmm, im a dirty c unt , was nice though lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That's not a fcuking cheat you pussy a$$ b1tch! Have a proper cheat if ya gonna at all. Lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's not a fcuking cheat you pussy a$$ b1tch! Have a proper cheat if ya gonna at all. Lol


it is for me matey haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> it is for me matey haha


Lol s0d that. When I have a cheat I make it count. Probably why I have big gut in Avi lol!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol s0d that. When I have a cheat I make it count. Probably why I have big gut in Avi lol!


if i have a real cheat like, kfc, md's, something sweet, it will give me heart burn and ill feel sick and bloated for hours so its best not too, dont get me wrong though over xmas ill be having a few beers and dipping my fingers in the quality street tins haha.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm the same usually untill I bought some indigestion/heartburn things from tesco, immense I love em, like sweets and I was really struggling before as felt like acid was in my throat none stop but two of them after each meal it's perfect.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm the same usually untill I bought some indigestion/heartburn things from tesco, immense I love em, like sweets and I was really struggling before as felt like acid was in my throat none stop but two of them after each meal it's perfect.


i use rennies but they never work, what they called mate ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Think they might just be a cheap version of renni mate they are just called fruit flavoured indigestion tablets. Amazed how well they work, it was getting to the point I was laying in bed and felt like the food was in my throat an needed to be sick but this settles it now. Been sh1tting lots more on them for some reason.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Zantac works a treat. I'm basically living off strawberry gaviscon lol get the worst acid reflux on cycle. Them meds help alot.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Think they might just be a cheap version of renni mate they are just called fruit flavoured indigestion tablets. Amazed how well they work, it was getting to the point I was laying in bed and felt like the food was in my throat an needed to be sick but this settles it now. Been sh1tting lots more on them for some reason.


i wil have too give them a try over crimbo, nice 1 you big horrible c unt.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Zantac works a treat. I'm basically living off strawberry gaviscon lol get the worst acid reflux on cycle. Them meds help alot.


im sure they will fit in my first aid box for over crimbo too lol, cheers mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> i wil have too give them a try over crimbo, nice 1 you big horrible c unt.


Let me know how you get on ugly.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Trained quads today:

Squat:

1st set, 60kg 20 rep warm up

2nd set, 100kg, 15 reps

3rd set, 140kg, 12 reps

4th set, 180, 10 reps

5th set, 220kg, 5 reps

Leg press:

1st set, 300kg, 15 reps

2nd set, 400kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 500kg 8 reps

4th set, 600kg, 6 reps

leg ext:

1st set, full stack 10 reps

2nd set, full stack 10 reps

3rd set, full stack 10 reps

was totally ****ed and had nothing in me today, took 3-5 mins during every set, couldnt wait to get finished, took about 1 hour 20 mins for this little workout lol, the weather in gettin too me, chest is F UCKED!

Todays food:

5am, whey, 100g oats, 2 banans, 2 spoon evoo, 2 spoon pnut but

7am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges, 2 spoon evoo

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges, 2 spoon evoo

1pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake, 100g oats, flapjack

4pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

6pm, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges

9pm, 500g lean mince, veges

11,12pm will be, casien, 100g oats, 5 spoon pnut but


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Had nothing in you yet lifted them seriously heavy weights..... I hate you.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Had nothing in you yet lifted them seriously heavy weights..... I hate you.


took way too long during sets today mate, fcukin freezing in out gym, chest is going wild aswell so you can imagine pushing some heavy weight in the freezing cold, hurts like fcuk lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah can imagine. The lass who runs ours has the heating on non stop lately so the place is roasting. Have to have 1.5litre water to stay cool.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah can imagine. The lass who runs ours has the heating on non stop lately so the place is roasting. Have to have 1.5litre water to stay cool.


it just my chest that is fcuking me up at the moment with this weather, breathing and **** etc... its a nightmare but ya do what ya gota do, no moaning like some of the bit ches at my gym lol.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Had nothing at all too eat yesturday, started drinking at 11am and finished at 5am this morning, feel like utter sh ite and look flat as a pancake.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Todays food:

Full english, pint of coke

Big buket from kfc, bottle of coke

4 bags of monster munch

big bag of doritos

bag of fizzy haribos

bag of malteaser

2 bars of kinder bueno

bar of fruit and nut choc

ben and jerrrys ice cream loads of strawberry sauce

pack of custard creams

pack of cookies with tea

meat feast pizza with chips and donner meat

bottle of fants

2 bags of quavers

box of white choc fingers

few jamie dodgers

and its only 8pm lol.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

just orderd beef curry, chicken balls and chips from the chinese YUMMY


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

See that's a cheat. Good lad lol


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

F**k me that's a cheat!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

HodgesoN said:


> Todays food:
> 
> Full english, pint of coke
> 
> ...


That's more like it son! Do you smoke the funky stuff by any chance?lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> See that's a cheat. Good lad lol


feel rather sick now too be honest lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> F**k me that's a cheat!!!


felt like shi t this morning, proper hung over so i though fcuk dieting today lol.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

As it was my last session until afer new year, i decided too do quads again.

Quads:

Squat:

1st set, 60kg 20 reps warm up

2nd set, 100kg, 15 reps warm up

3rd set, 140kg, 12 reps

4th set, 180, 10 reps

5th set, 200kg, 8 reps

6th set, 220kg 5 reps

7th set, 230kg 3 reps Worked out by my self today, gym was empty, took me about 12 seconds too get up right on the last rep lol, i was scared.

Leg press:

1st set, 300kg, 20 reps

2nd set, 400kg, 12 reps

3rd set, 500kg 10 reps

4th set, 600kg, 7 reps

5th set, 680, 3 reps these wernt full reps, i would say half reps, was scared to go full out as gym was dead and working by myself.

Leg ext:

5 working sets, full stack, 10 reps

Todays food:

5am, whey, 10 egg whites, 5 whole, 100g oats, 2 bananas, 2 spoon pnut but, pint of milk blended.

7am, 300g chicken, new pots, veges

10am, 300g chicken, new pots, veges

12pm, 12oz steak, new pots, veges

Pre workout shake,

Post workout shake, 100g otas

3pm, 12oz steak, new pots, veges

6pm will be, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges

8pm will be, 500g lean mince, veges

11pm will be, casien, 15 egg whites, 5 whole, 5 spoon pnut but.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

After today wil be eating what i want, mostly sweets, crisps, cakes etc lol, until after new year were the its time too get serious, will also be having a few drink on xmas day, and new years day, cant wait for it all too be over too be honest, just want the new year to come so i can pack some size on.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

@HodgesoN is that rice weight raw? **** knows how you eat that if it is..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm the same mate with the eating and drink and also can't wait for it to be done with. Don't particularly like Christmas.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Wasp said:


> @HodgesoN is that rice weight raw? **** knows how you eat that if it is..


indeed.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm the same mate with the eating and drink and also can't wait for it to be done with. Don't particularly like Christmas.


done like it my self mate, cant wait til after the new year lol, just gona make sure i do 30 mins cardio every morning to keep the fat off.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, I always say that but never do cardio and I really should. I think I will now that I use slow cooker to do dinner over night so ill have much more spare time before work in the morning. Just find it so boring and then need a shower before work and prefer to have a bath the night before just before bed to relax me and sleep better. All excuses really.

Christmas is only a great thing because I get time off work. Dreading not training lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah, I always say that but never do cardio and I really should. I think I will now that I use slow cooker to do dinner over night so ill have much more spare time before work in the morning. Just find it so boring and then need a shower before work and prefer to have a bath the night before just before bed to relax me and sleep better. All excuses really.
> 
> Christmas is only a great thing because I get time off work. Dreading not training lol


cardio on a morning for me is walking up and down the stairs for 30 mins at 5am, no excuses alloud after the new year mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know mate ill just jump on the stepper for half hour that I've got in the kitchen.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I know mate ill just jump on the stepper for half hour that I've got in the kitchen.


thats the 1 mate, something is always better than nothing.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah an helps appetite. No idea how to do it as want to try doing it flat out because my fitness is horrendous.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah an helps appetite. No idea how to do it as want to try doing it flat out because my fitness is horrendous.


few months of doing it every day for 30 mins mate and your fitness levels will raise and raise, just dig in after new year and get it sorted, all worth it in the end, specialy when all your money goes into bodybuidling.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> few months of doing it every day for 30 mins mate and your fitness levels will raise and raise, just dig in after new year and get it sorted, all worth it in the end, specialy when all your money goes into bodybuidling.


Yeah it's stupid not to do it, even for the health benefits its amazing. And I need that, feel so unhealthy getting out of breathe walking up stairs! Can't even bash the sausage without gasping for air after lol.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

glad to see it isnt just me messing up over xmas.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

kingdale said:


> glad to see it isnt just me messing up over xmas.


not messing up mate, ill still get the cardio in, ill stil make sure i get all my protein everyday, just ill be having a few treats, then back to serious mode after new year, gota have get into the xmas spirit and all ( my excuse ) lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Not much too add today really, did 30 mins cardio at 3am this morning, woke up at 6am, had my shake with oats, few banans, then just started eating shi t, went to the pub, had 5 pints, came home and ate more shi t lol, the new year cant come quiker.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

5 pints. Fcuking hell I would've been on my back!

I agree mate so fed up that I can't even go a mile within the local little shopping complex because 60mph bye passes are at a stand still and then the fact there's nothing to do because the gym is shut. Lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 5 pints. Fcuking hell I would've been on my back!
> 
> I agree mate so fed up that I can't even go a mile within the local little shopping complex because 60mph bye passes are at a stand still and then the fact there's nothing to do because the gym is shut. Lol


5 pints lmao lightweight!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> 5 pints lmao lightweight!


Mate if I have 1 pint j can honestly feel it. I have only drunk about 3 times the last two years. The last time I had 4 pints and loads of perno because it was free and it was nice, I had to stand in the bedroom poised and wait for the bed to come back around to jump on it quickly as it was spinning.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

How's the training going dude?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Cutandjacked said:


> How's the training going dude?


he is banned.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

kingdale said:


> he is banned.


What happened?!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Cutandjacked said:


> What happened?!


I have no idea but it might not be permanent.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking at latests post seems was a small argument in the 'I'm gay' thread. Looks like someone offended him and he called the person a ******, petty really. Hope ya back soon ya big ugly b4stard


----------

